# أريد تصاميم ديكورات أجنحة فى معارض دولية



## كنج توت (18 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم جميعا
ابحث عن تصاميم لأجنحة ديكورات لمعارض دولية فمثلا عندما تشاهدون معارض السيارات فى فرانكفورت أو ميتشيجان فأن الشركات العارضة تعرض سياراتها فى ديكور داخل الجناح الخاص بهم. أى تصاميم لهذه الاجنحة أكون شاكر للجميع. والموضوع مش بس معارض سيارات لأ ممكن أى تخصص وليس فقط السياارات ولكن بصفة عامة للمعارض الدولية .

تحياتى ومشكورين.


----------



## the Ardent (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*نماذج لمنصات عرض (معارض)*

وجدت لك بعض التصاميم أرجو أن تكون مفيدة لمشروعك






































































أتمنى التوفيق للجميع... وسلامتكم


----------



## كنج توت (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله ألف شكر أخى الكريم ومشكو على المجهود الوافر تصاميم رائعة ولو عندك المزيد ياريت تدلنى عليهم أو ترسل لى الرابط.
تحياتى وألف شكر مرة اخرى.


----------



## the Ardent (20 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل كنج توت يسعدني أن التصاميم أفادتك والشركة المصممة هي sky line على العموم قد تجد المزيد من التصاميم على الرابط التالي وبالتوفيق http://www.skyline.com/skyline.asp?cmd=%21dsp%20island_exhibits%20%21ss%20solutions%20%21ca%20island_exhibits


----------



## كنج توت (20 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتى اخى الكريم والله انا عاجز عن الشكر.

شاكر لمجهودك العظيم.




the Ardent قال:


> أخي الفاضل كنج توت يسعدني أن التصاميم أفادتك والشركة المصممة هي sky line على العموم قد تجد المزيد من التصاميم على الرابط التالي وبالتوفيق http://www.skyline.com/skyline.asp?cmd=%21dsp%20island_exhibits%20%21ss%20solutions%20%21ca%20island_exhibits


----------



## the Ardent (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لاشكر على واجب أتمنى لك التوفيق..


----------



## روميروالمصرى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخى العزيز


----------



## the Ardent (21 نوفمبر 2006)

عشان الاخ كنج* يتبسط*...لقيت لك مشروع كامل معرض سيارات انتاج أحد طلاب جامعة دمشق ..اليك المشروع لكن لاتنسونا من دعواتكم....


----------



## hala85 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

عاشت إيدك وألف شكر يا the ardent


----------



## كنج توت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

عظمة على عظمة والعظمة لله وحده
تحياتى وألف شكر مرةأخرى اخى الكريم.


----------



## the Ardent (12 يناير 2007)

Any time....:78:


----------



## انفال الدباغ (2 مايو 2009)

ارجوك اريد تصميم جناح في معرض دولي قد يكون جناح الياباني او الالماني اماراتي و يكون الهيكل الخارجي للجناح يشير الى تللك الدولة اي رمز يعبر عن الدولة وممكن اي دولة اخرى


----------



## انفال الدباغ (2 مايو 2009)

رجاءا اريد تصاميم يابانية للمعارض الدولية


----------



## wafeek (21 يونيو 2009)

أنا أبغي برنامج أصمم بيه جناح معرض خاص بي ، فمن عنده معلومة بالله يفيدنا


----------



## bary (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ان اعرف كيفية التنفيذ ومن الشخص الذى يقوم بالتنفيذ والخامات هل موجوده


----------

